# Hendri Coetzee killed by croc...



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Dang! Expedition on a Congo trib with Ben Stookesberry. 

Hendri Coetzee Killed By Crocodile - Canoe & Kayak Magazine | Canoe & Kayak Magazine

His last blog post...

the great white explorer: Feelings, do they make you soft? 

R.I.P.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Wow, that's too bad. I lived in Congo for a year. That river scared the crap outta me. No way in hell you get me on it.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

So sad. 

I found this:

On the Death of Hendri Coetzee | The Outside Blog

RIP


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP 

That blog post is pretty crazy. It seems like one way or another it was coming and he knew it.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Foreshadowing, no doubt. Glad he had that day.

"We stood precariously on a unknown slope deep in the heart of Africa, for once my mind and heart agreed,
I would never live a better day."

Rest in peace


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

RIP


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow. Gut wrenching story, and a tragic end to an accomplished paddler. RIP Hendri.


----------



## seangar5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with freexbiker, quite scary his blog, then this impending accident. Even scarier the criticizing post at the end of his blog by "ANTHONY". I dont think Anthony understands RISK and is scared of dying (or as some like to call it... 'living'). Hendri obviously loved/lived life to its fullest.

RIP Hendri

Thanks to the original poster on this thread.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Sad Loss of a legendary kayaker. Thoughts go out to Bendalls, Chris and the friends and families left behind.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

RIP. What a tragic death.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

crazy.

i ran into hendri washing some rafts at our beat down hotel in ethiopia. i was just getting back from running the omo with pasquale and he had just finished a section of the nile with some friends. our groups swapped stories on the balcony of his room for awhile and he told us of their trip and how their food was shit, they flipped boats, lost oars, ended up r-2 ing gear boats. i think at one point hendri was r-1ing rafts through big shit and his peeps were carrying the important stuff around. half of them were beat to shit and limping around the room. he was rarin to get back out and do it all again. he kept talking about all the stuff left in africa to run and i had no doubt that he'd do it. dude definitely had a glow about him. i was back at that same hotel last summer and you better believe i thought of hendri. not many people that i meet once and remember forever. hendri i will.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

wow. What a story Zbaird. 

R.I.P.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

New details, reading this made my mouth go dry.

Kayakers recount deadly crocodile attack in Congo - Yahoo! News

RIP Hendri, I hope it was a fast death.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

TODAY Show Video Player

RIP


----------

